# Biden the FAKE!



## PFM (Oct 12, 2012)

Sitting there in a debate, not just any debate, but one that is the for the most important election since Lincoln and Biden pulls his fake Laugh Card.

Is that what impresses these mindless fools is his own personal distraction from getting spanked?

If the clown wasn't heated and ranting he was laughing out loud.....which is it asshat? Are we cracking up or are we ranting?

Well guess what, there is allot less "we" on your "how we saved everyone" lies then you think you silly old fuck.

CFM


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 12, 2012)

He's a fucking tool.  And a moron to boot.  I hope he chokes on his own foot one of these days.


----------



## tanuki (Oct 12, 2012)

Remember, this is the dude that went on a personal crusade against AAS because of personal jealousy.

Also the fucker never worked an honest days worth of work in his life.


----------



## sfstud33 (Oct 12, 2012)

Its never easy to determine which way to go when you vote, but i believe that you vote not based on the political party, but based on the character of the men and women on the ticket. I see the republicans trying to come up with bipartisan approaches that will deal with Medicare and Social Security. And all i see from the democrats is mocking.

Democrats had the opportunity to be completely bi-partisan since taking office and blew it. That means there is no republican buyin to any of the democratic passed bills. 

Its just time to get some new faces in washington. I think we should change our politicians every 4 years until we find someone that actually works for the country.


----------



## PFM (Oct 12, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> Its never easy to determine which way to go when you vote, but i believe that you vote not based on the political party, but based on the character of the men and women on the ticket. I see the republicans trying to come up with bipartisan approaches that will deal with Medicare and Social Security. And all i see from the democrats is mocking.
> 
> Democrats had the opportunity to be completely bi-partisan since taking office and blew it. That means there is no republican buyin to any of the democratic passed bills.
> 
> Its just time to get some new faces in washington. I think we should change our politicians every 4 years until we find someone that actually works for the country.



The Democratic Party and all their Media are MOCKERS. They behave like the little on the 4th grade playground that annoyed other kids and ran to the yard duty for protection.


----------



## PFM (Oct 12, 2012)

Biden's rants and fear mongering: typical Democratic Propaganda.

Over 40 years in this arena and couldn't fully spank the 10 year guy....what a limp dick old turd.


----------



## Yaya (Oct 12, 2012)

Fuck joe biden..dipshit!


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 12, 2012)

Sounds like he is on his period!


----------



## Azog (Oct 12, 2012)

I couldn't stop staring at his denchers...made me wonder if he's rockin' some "Depends".


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 12, 2012)

Look, I don't belong to either party because I don't agree with the policies fully that either support BUT I will not vote for the party that is against the most important issues that I believe in, that being said....I will not be voting for Romney. I think Ryan did ok but he still didn't answer some important questions.


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 12, 2012)

Every time Ryan was about to drop the peoples elbow the damn moderator pipes up "let's move on"...


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 12, 2012)

this is something that burns my ass..............

All I hear is "POS that live off the system, get a fucking job" But I have known more than one republican that doesn't have a job but lives with family so they are footing the bill...REALLY? So, you're not living off the government but other people...same fucking thing! Get a fucking job loser!

I have known great people that have fallen on hard times (family included) that have worked their whole lives that have not depended on anyone but have had to use food stamps etc...are they a POS, I don't think so and anyone that does is a POS IMO.


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 12, 2012)

I can understand needing help when you're on hard times.   That's not what our welfare system is about though.  Its about free phones and women having as many kids as they can to get a bigger check. We have a whole generation of welfare recipients that have never known anything BUT welfare.  Its all they know all their kids will know and their kids kids.  Getting a job is something they only joke about.  I'm all for helping but I have to draw a line.


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 12, 2012)

If you can draw welfare, sit at home playing xbox3 on your big plasma and go to applebees on your EBT card, where is the incentive to get a job?


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 12, 2012)

bubbagump said:


> I can understand needing help when you're on hard times.   That's not what our welfare system is about though.  Its about free phones and women having as many kids as they can to get a bigger check. We have a whole generation of welfare recipients that have never known anything BUT welfare.  Its all they know all their kids will know and their kids kids.  Getting a job is something they only joke about.  I'm all for helping but I have to draw a line.


In CA there is a 2 kid cut off law and no matter how many kids you have only 2 will be supported.


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't know where some of you guys are from but around here you are not seeing more money for more kids. This isn't the 80s or early 90s the programs have changed. 

The republicans appeal to the closet racists, full out recheck racists, and the under rich.
The democrats give hope to the broke, poor, and those hoping to make a buck.

None of the shit appeals to me. I'm with whoever will put more cold hard cash into the hand of the common man. All the while not devaluing the dollar while doing it.

A people's history of the united states by Howard Zinn.


----------



## Azog (Oct 12, 2012)

There are something like 98-99 federal welfare programs. Only two require any sort of work or job training. Obama wants to repeal Clinton's welfare reforms, leaving only ONE program requiring any sort of work or job training. THAT is what irritates me. They get checks, but are not expected to earn them. Many other countries have welfare programs, but they require some sort of menial labor. If people were folding paper grocery bags for 8 hours a day to earn their welfare checks, I bet they'd be looking for work elsewhere REAL fast.


----------



## Azog (Oct 12, 2012)

Also, all this class warfare bullshit sickens me. Since when has America become a country that frowns upon success and wealth? I don't resent those more successful and wealthy than I, I look up to them. They did not get there on accident. I don't see how the government can possibly "even the playing field". The only thing they know how to do is impede business. When they do that, they make it impossible for people to gain success, wealth. My great state of California has such a poor business climate, many business' are fleeing. California is where the rest of the country is heading if we continue to let socialists, liberals to run the nation. We've let them run our state into the ground.

Also, the idea that government can create jobs is horseshit whether it comes out of a Republican or Democrats mouth. The only thing they create is more debt. Business owners create jobs, not the federal government! 

I'm done ranting. Sorry, I had to get it out somewhere! And yes, I am a nutjob who loves his guns and voted for Ron Paul in my primary.


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 12, 2012)

Detroit has been run by democrats for decades.  Seems to be workin out for them....


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 12, 2012)

Lots of class warfare. All of this shit looks like divide and conquer to me. Instead of these fools working together to rally the nation, they got people turning a blind eye to what has been going on for decades.

Everything is out sourced there isn't any jobs our dollar isn't worth much of shit and the whole country is arguing back and forth like who has the better football team.

Every election year I hear smart people say the dumbest shit. 
This isn't something that has been going on or just started recently. Look at the progression of OUR country since world war two.

Special interests. Lobbyist. Robber barons.


----------



## DADAWG (Oct 12, 2012)

lets be honest they are all lying cheating sacks of dog shit , doesnt matter if they are republican or democrat.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 12, 2012)

DADAWG said:


> lets be honest they are all lying cheating sacks of dog shit , doesnt matter if they are republican or democrat.



Most sensible thing I have heard in a real long time!


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 12, 2012)

DADAWG said:


> lets be honest they are all lying cheating sacks of dog shit , doesnt matter if they are republican or democrat.



+1 lying pieces of shit is right. 

Deep down I hope Romney wins - so everyone who is sucking his dick will see that nothing will change and probably get worse. And then I can say I told you so..

The grass is always greener on the side.......


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 12, 2012)

Well....here we go again. The Yankees just happened to be battling out the American League Division Series with the Orioles last night at the exact same time as the debates. Once again.....my mind was made up WAY before some debate. I am amazed that people actually let a debate, within the last hour mind you, determine who they will vote for. We have a whopping 4 years of performance from one candidate, and another who has successfully been  governor for two terms and also ran in a heated, all cards-on-the-table primary. I think we have enough to decide on who to vote for. Those debates are silly games played by the media, along with those worthless attack ads. My suggestion is go online, see how both candidates have ACTUALLY VOTED FOR ISSUES, research, and make your decision. Use your head and vote wisely. Don't vote based on some circus game.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 12, 2012)

bubbagump said:


> If you can draw welfare, sit at home playing xbox3 on your big plasma and go to applebees on your EBT card, where is the incentive to get a job?



This only applies to people that have some fucking piece missing in their head that tells them "you must get a job to support yourself and contribute to society" 

I was on vacation last week and stayed home for the first time...at first I was like "this is nice, sleep in...go to the gym when I want..etc.." but by the end of the week I was bored and couldn't wait to get back to work. Some people just don't have the drive to do anything in life and it just blows my mind.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 12, 2012)

Superman said:


> Lots of class warfare. All of this shit looks like divide and conquer to me. Instead of these fools working together to rally the nation, they got people turning a blind eye to what has been going on for decades.
> 
> Everything is out sourced there isn't any jobs our dollar isn't worth much of shit and the whole country is arguing back and forth like who has the better football team.
> 
> ...



so damn true


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 12, 2012)

Ryan is a weak VP candidate.. Him running the country if smth happens to Romney.. No thx


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 12, 2012)

StoliFTW said:


> Ryan is a weak VP candidate.. Him running the country if smth happens to Romney.. No thx



same BS as Palin...lol


----------



## PFM (Oct 12, 2012)

What is in place won't be repealed, it's all Liberal Hype to serve their agenda.

Here is the trouble of this Administration is the encouragement to breed for for check in the mail.

Go see 2016 to see what Obama is REALLY all about.


----------



## PFM (Oct 12, 2012)

I like facts and the bottom line fact is this: Obama and his Administration are not working.

It's all or nothing with Liberals, they are so full of shit they portray Obama to be flawless, I've heard over and over how great Obama is, but not not heard one Romney supported claim Romney anywhere near perfection in his policies, personality or campaign.

But ask a Obama supporter and we have a New God.

Even the Liberal Media commented on Bidens odd laughing and next moment ranting. He was definitely playing the famous Liberal Mockery Game.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 12, 2012)

because I don't like to argue politics and have no issue with who people vote for....I will say only this............There are kool aid drinkers on both sides.


----------



## Azog (Oct 12, 2012)

Superman said:


> Lots of class warfare. All of this shit looks like divide and conquer to me. Instead of these fools working together to rally the nation, they got people turning a blind eye to what has been going on for decades.
> 
> Everything is out sourced there isn't any jobs our dollar isn't worth much of shit and the whole country is arguing back and forth like who has the better football team.
> 
> ...



Look bro, I am not trying to be a combative asshole, but the dollar's worthlessness and out sourcing can not possibly be blamed on the actions of conservatives. Liberals are not fiscally conservative by definition. They think they can spend their way out of this recession. It is completely nonsensical, and is why our dollar is being devalued. Obama has contributed massively to our debt. Bush was guilty too, but to imply one side is to blame is bullshit. As far as outsourcing, Liberals take the blame. Yes, conservatives run most the corporations doing the outsourcing, but they can not be blamed. They outsource because the business climate in America is shit. Corporate tax rate is WAY to high, and unions have far too much bargaining power and political clout. They drive up the wages of factory workers to unsustainable levels, and everyone and their mom gets a pension and healthcare for life. America used to be about personal accountability. Saving for your OWN retirement and paying your own way. This country was also made  great by its largely unregulated capitalism. Regulation hinders growth. Its very simple. 4 more years of Obama and the country will begin to look like California. Another president like him, and the country will look like Greece. I don't know about you, but FUCK THAT.

I do agree on this though, both parties have MAJOR failings. I am fiscally very conservative, but extremely socially liberal. Its hard for me to chose a side in most elections, but not this time. I feel like the country is at a tipping point tbqh.


----------



## DADAWG (Oct 12, 2012)

Jenner said:


> I will say only this............There are kool aid drinkers on both sides.



i work with a guy whos biggest agenda is stopping abortion and thats why he votes republican , one of the guys at work asked him about how bush said he would stop abortion and even when he had a republican house and senate bush didnt even try to stop it, the kool aid drinker said " well at least he said he would abolish abortion , thats better than promising not to stop abortion"
as info im not a fan of most abortions but i dont drink kool aid either.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 12, 2012)

Superman said:


> I don't know where some of you guys are from but around here you are not seeing more money for more kids. This isn't the 80s or early 90s the programs have changed.
> 
> The republicans appeal to the closet racists, full out recheck racists, and the under rich.
> The democrats give hope to the broke, poor, and those hoping to make a buck.
> ...





Superman said:


> Lots of class warfare. All of this shit looks like divide and conquer to me. Instead of these fools working together to rally the nation, they got people turning a blind eye to what has been going on for decades.
> 
> Everything is out sourced there isn't any jobs our dollar isn't worth much of shit and the whole country is arguing back and forth like who has the better football team.
> 
> ...



Interesting statements. Ask any CEO that decides to pull jobs out of the USA and send them to India, China or wherever... They do it because of regulations which make the "free market" unbearable. 

Using a pejorative like Robber Baron isn't really an honest assessment unless you actually can prove that a company's method of success is somehow unethical.  Its just not fair or right.

And speaking of pejoratives... "Special Interest Groups" is always tossed around in a slanderous manner. Yet the funny thing is, we all belong to a special interest group. We don't have a problem with SIG's, we have a problem with OTHER PEOPLES SIG's.

And lobbying is necessary.  Pooling common values and reaching out to your Congressman for assistance and a voice is how its supposed to work.  And before you go there... Money isn't speech!!! lol


----------



## DJ21 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 12, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Interesting statements. Ask any CEO that decides to pull jobs out of the USA and send them to India, China or wherever... They do it because of regulations which make the "free market" unbearable.
> 
> Using a pejorative like Robber Baron isn't really an honest assessment unless you actually can prove that a company's method of success is somehow unethical.  Its just not fair or right.
> 
> ...



POB, sometimes you are one insightful, intelligent motherfucker.


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 12, 2012)

^^^^^yep^^^^^


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 13, 2012)

DADAWG said:


> i work with a guy whos biggest agenda is stopping abortion and thats why he votes republican , one of the guys at work asked him about how bush said he would stop abortion and even when he had a republican house and senate bush didnt even try to stop it, the kool aid drinker said " well at least he said he would abolish abortion , thats better than promising not to stop abortion"
> as info im not a fan of most abortions but i dont drink kool aid either.



this is how I work...

1. It's none of my business who others vote for, just as its not anyone's business who I vote for
2. I should not be berated for my choice
3. I'm not going to change someone's mind and they are not going to change mine

We are all free to make our own choices and I think the folks that get so heated to the point that they get really nasty or even violent have serious issues. The world isn't ending...it's a fucking election.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 13, 2012)

Jenner said:


> this is how I work...
> 
> 1. It's none of my business who others vote for, just as it's not anyone's business who I vote for
> 2. I should not be berated for my choice
> ...



Agreed. The people that get so angry over this shit just ruin all my fun. I LOVE talking about politics with my friends. And we have fun doing it. But occasionally someone has to ruin it.  

Look at my reply above to superman. Emotionless. Simply explain your perspective and hope that others gain from it or maybe you will.  That's all. Its not nuclear warfare people!


----------



## ouchie (Oct 13, 2012)

Anyone notice Joe laughing when asked about the dead ambassador????  All ryan had to say was..gee Joe, you think thats funny???  Biden is such an asshole and its typical dirty politician/lawyer behavior... he is so scared that they will lose and he should be..he has been employed by us since 1972 and he is about to be Unemployed, like the rest of us ; )

And to all you nice American folks that are the middle or the roadsters, lemme just say this..... Im obviously gonna vote for Romney and ryan...if you are sick of both sides, Join the crowd, But please hear this....What we are facing is SO UNPRECEDENTED..It is extremely Important that obama does not get re-elected...Here are just a few SOLID reasons.

 Romney is going to strip away all the things that Obama put in place... This alone will turn our economy around.

 Part of it will be lifting the moratoriums on the oil platforms in the gulf and opening the pipelines,,,This will take our gas back closer to where it was when bush left (1.82 per gallon)

 I could go on and on about how they are demonizing the rich and yes there are some dirty rich folks, But His defintion of rich is not millionaires, its YOU AND ME.  Just wait till you get your new health insurance bill.. its going up bitches, and conveniently after the election....Also, just ask any small business onwer whay obamacare means for them and there employees...its going to force me to lay off, its going to force a lot of rich people to close there doors, fire people, move outta the U>S> i could go on for days....but here is the most important reason to me:

    Ever wonder why there has been civil wars in Sryria, Egypt, Lybia, Jordan, Yemen etc.????  Remember Obama helping "The rebels" overthrow there governments there?????  Well those rebels that now control those countries are Musilm brotherhood aka Al queida aka submit to our beliefs or die.... Well you heard it here first.. They are all about to be ran by the extremist side of islam (which is about 1/3rd of the people there) and first they are going after Israel, then US...The problem we have with Iran is that they are the money and the power and soon to be the nukes that all those wack jobs need to do the rest of the world harm..So its coming.. Question is how does the president handle it?? Well, personally you i think you have 3 options:

1. do nothing and let it happen
2. send ground troops and help them become democracy (bush did this)
3. NUke the living shit out of everything there and create some jobs over there..lol...(my choice)


Now obama didnt do any of these three things... He (without congress approval) flew drone missions in Egypt and Lybia (that i know of) to help THE BAD GUYS OVERTURN THE GOVERNMENT......Months they kill our ambassador like some jacked up cowboys and the president  BLAMED US FOR PUTTING OUT AN ANTI ISLAM VIDEO AND MAKING THEM ANGRY!!!!! hahahahah That is so GD lame AAAAAANNNDDDDD ITS An ATTACK on our first amendment right for the freedom of speech.

There is so much wrong with that, I dare say he is pulling for the other side..Look up the word ""Taqiyya" and tell me what you think barack hussien Obama is up too....


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 13, 2012)

ouchie said:


> Anyone notice Joe laughing when asked about the dead ambassador????  All ryan had to say was..gee Joe, you think thats funny???  Biden is such an asshole and its typical dirty politician/lawyer behavior... he is so scared that they will lose and he should be..he has been employed by us since 1972 and he is about to be Unemployed, like the rest of us ; )
> 
> And to all you nice American folks that are the middle or the roadsters, lemme just say this..... Im obviously gonna vote for Romney and ryan...if you are sick of both sides, Join the crowd, But please hear this....What we are facing is SO UNPRECEDENTED..It is extremely Important that obama does not get re-elected...Here are just a few SOLID reasons.
> 
> ...



there is no proof of this and with all due respect...I sense a kool aid infestation going on...just sayin


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 13, 2012)

Jenner said:


> there is no proof of this and with all due respect...I sense a kool aid infestation going on...just sayin



you know its funny. I typed a small response to him (ouchie) as well. No facts in his posts... 

My favorite and I quote: "Romney is going to strip away all the things that Obama put in place... This alone will turn our economy around." - that made me lol pretty hard


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 13, 2012)

Ouchie, my comment is made with the outmost respect for you. I apologize in advance... I'm a mean person in the am. just ask my wife xD


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 13, 2012)

By now everyone knows where I stand on things.  Something intresting happened in our house last week.

My 86yr old grandmother was here and watching the debate.  She is a die hard Democrat and loves Obama and thinks Joe Biden is cute.  No shit, she is old and showing signs of dementia but she believes that the Republicans will take her medicade and all that stuff.

Joe Biden starts laughing and she thinks its funny until the dead Ambassitor comes up.  She was hurt by that.  Her great grandson just had to go back to Afganistan to train police.  She thinks he is safer there doing that because she gets her news from Diane Sawyer.  Weve all agreed not to tell her about how it is there now with "Afgan police".

Shes not voting this year because of it.  Well see if she changes her mind.


----------



## PFM (Oct 13, 2012)

Say all you want. I'll vote for who is best for the country on the long run, even it's a Dem.

A Muslim is never going to serve the longevity of the USA.


----------



## ouchie (Oct 13, 2012)

StoliFTW said:


> you know its funny. I typed a small response to him (ouchie) as well. No facts in his posts...
> 
> My favorite and I quote: "Romney is going to strip away all the things that Obama put in place... This alone will turn our economy around." - that made me lol pretty hard



  I appreciate the input and in response to your claim i must admit that what i stated are strong convictions, and not fact..As far as the future is concerned, I do not own a crystal ball.. As far as our economy there are some _facts_ that will render true january 1st concerning the ending of the bush tax cuts..This will effect every single us citizen that pays taxes..Not just millionaires...Also due to obamacare,  health insurance premiums are going up..I will give you credit for calling me out on saying "romney will strip away everything obama does" I know better than that..first of all he would have to have the house and the senate majority to do anything that drastic and even when the republicans did for GW bush first four years, They Dropped the ball on a lot of stuff....However, You can not tell me that this administration has not driven this economy damn near into the ground...And They DID have control of House senate and  the White house.  
    if Romney does get elected and nothing else happened, he would at least lift the moratorium on drilling and open the pipeline. As far as Obamacare is concerned, he is running on stripping that away or at least changing it so companies can opt out with getting penalized... Im for total removal, I dont think health insurance is a right.. But thats another subject.
   The fact about the obama administration is this....He has spent more money than ALL the other presidents combined..He wants (as the liberals do) a large governing body.. Some republicans (conservatives) want a smaller government..That is what i believe in. A smaller Gvt. cost way less to run and allows us to be a more free society...This is why America has grown and advanced the way it has the past 200+ years...  My strong conviction is that Obama does not share that outlook.


----------

